# 18th century manuscript by Jean-Baptise Krumpholtz - Harp Concerto in Bb Major



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Hello all, just wanted to share this work by a great but almost unknown composer from the classical era, first of all what did he compose and who was he? He was a Harp virtusuo who wrote many, possibly over 50 Harp sonatas, as well as 6 Harp concertos, of which this manuscript just has the Harp part notated as part of his 4th Harp concerto in Bb Major, which I sadly couldn't find any performances of, so here is 1 example of his work, his 6th Harp concerto:






Also fun fact; he was in the orchestra of the Esterhazy court - aka the court Haydn worked and composed for, which Krumpholtz got counterpoint lessons from.

































*Edit: SADLY the website which I upload images from decided to rotate all my images and I cannot change it at all, very sorry for that.*


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

imag

screenshot
[IMG=http://s15.postimg.org/3jybx1m2v/20160901_111213.jpg]

free image uploading

upload


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

http://postimg.org/image/g7ionaqdj/
http://s13.postimg.org/qb7355ypj/20160901_111440.jpg

*Edit: Website has decided not to show any images unless you click on the link now as well sadly.*


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

http://postimg.org/image/4xynj1y7v/

[IMG=http://s13.postimg.org/p91i0d59v/20160901_111515.jpg]
[img=http://s14.postimg.org/ohwytavy5/20160901_111519.jpg]

free photo hosting


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

http://postimg.org/image/aeqyo6cx7/

upload gambar

image sharing sites

image hosting without account


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

upload pic


print screen windows xp

Thats all the pages, quite alot


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I see there is a Wikipedia page about him:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Baptiste_Krumpholz

In which it is noted that he committed suicide when his wife left him...


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

brianvds said:


> I see there is a Wikipedia page about him:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Baptiste_Krumpholz
> 
> In which it is noted that he committed suicide when his wife left him...


Yes I read that, it's quite sad, especially since I have been dodging the same fate - minus the wife.


----------

